# Gravid dwarf mountain horned dragon



## PaulPemberton (Oct 13, 2010)

I own a dwarf mountain horned dragon and she is gravid. I've looked every where to get some advise on what to do e.g about incubation hatching etc and nothing helps at all. 
Can someone help me with this?


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Mountain Horned Dragon (Acanthosaura species)

Should be pretty much the same


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

No such thing as a dwarf, some shops mislabel them as such, but there isn't. They're all Acanthosaura sp so just research that. Did you do any research before you put a male and female together, or did you buy her gravid?

Edit: just realised it's a revival of an ancient thread!


----------

